# 2007 Civic Si Sedan Install



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

My 2007 Si Sedan install, I'm using the stock stereo and bypassing the factory amp.

This is the harness I used, custom made by a member on another forum.









This is what's making up the front stage, Blaupunkt VC660 comps, got a great deal on these used. These are huge, 6.75"









Ugly but functional HDPE baffles









Speaker in baffle









Speaker in door









Not the best anmp but I got it on the cheap, I'm installing it under the seat because I have another amp for the sub already installed in the trunk









Crossovers go under the other seat









This is the connection for the harness, the OEM amp was in that spot









Messy trunk wiring, gotta clean that up, I will be buying a new sub, right now I'm using a free air 8" which is no match for the amp that's pushing it.









Comparison of OEM and Blaupunkt mid.









The system sounds pretty good so far, can't wait to get the new sub. I'm getting turn on pops from the amps however, and I rechecked my grounds and all my wiring. I didn't get shots of the tweeters installed, they are huge and getting them to fit in the stock location was tough, they wouldnt just slip in. I'm thinking about moving them to the A pillars in the future.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice Install..looking forward to more updates


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

The pops might be coming from the stock head unit. Your amps turn on too quick and before the head unit then when the head unit turns on the amps amplify wherever pop or tick the head unit makes.

Find a way to make you amps come on last and go off first.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks, I will post up more detailed pics as I move along with this install. Yeah I was thinking that was the problem, I've heard of units that delay the amp turn on so I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm getting some alternator whine in the system, so I might have to reroute some of the wiring I hope it will help, I've read some other posts on alternator whine so I'll have to try a few things


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

I know you mentioned you checked your ground, but have you tried other ground locations? Both the pop and the whine could be caused by a bad ground, I think.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

I might have to check my grounds again and try another spot, I used the existing bolt from the OEM amp location that was under the seat and I sanded the spot down to bear metal, I figured that spot would give me the shortest run for the ground cable seeing as the amp was going under the seat anyway. If you look to the top left of the pic, that's where my ground is.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

As long as your connection is ok then that should be a good place to ground.

Also check you battery post if you took them off while installing everything. Hondas are a real pain in the ass to get the terminal back on correctly, if you don't seat them _completely_ flush with the base of the terminal then they won't hold properly and they will slip off with just a twist, even though the bolt is as tight as can be.

I've even had the red protective plastic stubbornly get caught under the terminal each time and had remove it completely and reinstall it after the terminal was back on right.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys, the install was a bit rushed at times, so I knew that I would have to go back and tweak a few things here and there. I'll definitely reroute some of the wiring and check my battery connections again


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like it's my amp is causing the noise issue, apparently it's not a balanced input amp as I thought, only the newer '08 models have balanced inputs, so i'll have to swap it out for one that has those to get rid of the noise.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn, really? Good to know.

If you just wanted to the convert the signal, I found these the other day: http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_cleansweep.php?prod_id=446


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah man I read up on this yesterday and I was thinking about it, but I figure I can sell my amp and get the right one needed and still come out cheaper in the end without the addition of any extra processing with another component in the install. Not sure what i'll do yet.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Out with the Kicker, here's what's taking its place







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

It's funny how none of us ever leave anything alone. I have not even got mine tuned yet and I'm measuring for kicks to go 3 way. 


Looks good though!


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks. Well the reason I needed to pull the Kicker is because it doesn't have balanced inputs, which my install requires, this should cure the noise issue, as others who have similar installs have used the JL's and they have zero alt whine. I'll update with more install pics when I've installed it


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I want to see shots from the back seat when it is all set up, seats in driving position.

Really, in an install like this, that will make the best shot for folks here to judge physical installation success. They should see nothing. Like it's a stock car. I think it'll be wildly sucessful on one side at least 

I dunno about those fins though. might be something a passenger will step on. Nice though, that they can't kick your settings or RCA cables. So at least no damage!

Now all we have to see is a trunk where the amp and subwoofer are under the floor for a 100% invisible install. as stealth as stealth can be!


----------



## 06CivicSedanEx/nav (Sep 6, 2008)

Quick question, 

This is my first post on any forum ever! Welcome to the 21st century, huh? Say, you have a picture with two blue clips and the caption reads 'the OEM amp was there'. What part of the car was that near...I am dying to replace the wimpy OEM amp, but I couldnt find it to save my life. My Honda dealership stinks and won't cooperate ever. Thanks!


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats on the 21st century! 

In the sedans it should be under the driver's seat.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of it installed, I have zero alt. whine now, it really made a difference, and the output is way cleaner than the Kicker's was even though there was no noise when the car was shut off, the JL is definitely a superior amp and now I see why. Even though it's under the seat it can still be seen and it may be a bit vulnerable, but if I do have any passengers in the back they don't sit behind me but behind the passneger seat, my seat is usually too far back for anyone to sit behind me. In the future I may end up getting an Alpine PDX for it's small size and use the JL for my sub stage








[/IMG]

With seat in driving position







[/IMG]


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

06CivicSedanEx/nav said:


> Quick question,
> 
> This is my first post on any forum ever! Welcome to the 21st century, huh? Say, you have a picture with two blue clips and the caption reads 'the OEM amp was there'. What part of the car was that near...I am dying to replace the wimpy OEM amp, but I couldnt find it to save my life. My Honda dealership stinks and won't cooperate ever. Thanks!


In the Si sedans, the OEM amp is under the seat, that's one of the reasons why I decided to do an under the seat install also, but I'm now getting into this game myself and there's alot of room for improvement. If I decide to keep the car long term then I might delve into more complicated installs, as of now I'm pretty happy with my passive setup and the ease of the install.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Any way to push that amp farther up? It kinda sticks out...


----------



## Pantani (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd probably do something about covering up that duct that exits right in front of your amp under your seat, at least once winter gets here. I guess you are in TX so not sure how much you use your heater but I wouldn't want to have the heat I need to have in the winter pumping right onto my amp I know that much.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah I have a few things to consider with the amp being under the seat, sticking out, heating duct, etc. I might just end up moving it to the trunk in the future, I'll see how that goes


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking nice.

I have a 2008 Coupe that I'm planning to dig into shortly when the rest of my stuff arrives. I'm doing an under the seat mount like that. Currently I have a PDX-4.100 for my fronts and a Kicker ZX400.1 for my subs. 

The Kicker is going under my passenger seat, but shouldn't have any issues about being kicked or anything... it actually fits between the seat rails when it's in position, the only time it's exposed and visible is when the seat is forward for access.

The PDX fits perfectly and like you, my driving position prevents anyone from sitting back there.

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Just a small update, gonna be installing a new sub, but I don't have a box, yet. I might just buy a cheapo box until I can get a custom fiberglass one built.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

Duce2k said:


> Just a small update, gonna be installing a new sub, but I don't have a box, yet. I might just buy a cheapo box until I can get a custom fiberglass one built.



Why not build one yourself? It looks way more intimidating than it really is. I encourage you to read a little and try it yourself. It's taking the plunge that is more difficult.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

I might just do that, once I get the time, and do the research, the sub only requires a 0.5 cu ft sealed enclosure, and that will fit nicely in the right side fender well next to the amp that I have mounted already in the trunk.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

A small addition to the system, I needed some SQ and this does the trick on a budget. It makes quite a difference considering that I'm still using the stock head unit.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Another addition. Out with the Rf in with the JL for the sub.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Pic of it installed


----------



## Jkidd1025 (Sep 26, 2011)

i need help 
please contact me at 631-740-4161


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Jkidd1025 said:


> i need help
> please contact me at 631-740-4161


Welcome to the forum.... The last post in this thread is well over 2 years old and I doubt he is going to give you a call :laugh:


----------

